# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  مهم : بچه های پشت کنکوری سریع برید دفترچه اعزام بگیرید

## Ahar

سلام

بچه های پشت کنکوری که از سال 98 دیپلم گرفتین ی خبر بد براتون دارم؛ ممکنه شنیده باشید ولی خیلی مهمه و باید همه بدونن.


به گزارش از ایلنا، با توجه به اعلام معاونت نیروی انسانی ستادکل نیروهای مسلح، به اطلاع کلیه مشمولین وظیفه که درسال ۱۳۹۸ موفق به اخذ دیپلم شده‌اند و مهلت یکساله معرفی آنان برای خدمت وظیفه عمومی به اتمام رسیده است می‌رساند، این گونه داوطلبان می‌توانند در کنکور سراسری شرکت و مهلت اعزام به خدمت آنان تا یک هفته بعد از انجام آزمون تمدید می‌شود.این مشمولان حداکثر یک هفته بعد از شرکت در آزمون سراسری ، می‌بایست خود را برای اعزام به خدمت به پلیس ۱۰+ معرفی و نسبت به تشکیل پرونده اعزام اقدام نمایند که این افراد در صورت قبولی در کنکور سراسری و اعلام نتایج نهایی توسط سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور، مطابق قانون خدمت وظیفه عمومی، قبل از شروع ترم تحصیلی، از خدمت سربازی ترخیص خواهند شد.بدیهی است چنانچه مشمولین مذکور حداکثر یک هفته پس از آزمون مربوطه خود را به پلیس ۱۰+ معرفی ننمایند به عنوان مشمول غایب شناخته شده و در صورت پذیرفته شدن در آزمون هم، مجاز به ادامه تحصیل نخواهند بود.


بدبخت شدیم رفت :Yahoo (101):

----------


## unscramble

بدبختی نداره.یکم بد نوشته در طی این هفته باید دفترچت پست کنی جواب ش حداقل 2یا3ماه دیگه میاد که تا اون موقع دانشگاه ثبت نام میکنی و دانشگاه میری

----------


## farhadhamidi

برادرم پشت کنکوری هست ولی یکی از دروس نهایی رو خرداد 99 پاس کرد،تو معافیت تحصیلیش هم زده تا سال 1400 وقت دارهاونم لازمه بره پلیس +10؟

----------


## Mr.Lambert

فکر کنم منظورش کساییه که بیشتر از یک دفعه سعی کردن دیپلم بگیرن 

(مهلت یکساله معرفی آنان برای خدمت وظیفه عمومی به اتمام رسیده است)

) وگرنه کسایی که سال اول دیپلم شون رو گرفتن و میخوان واسه بار سوم کنکور بدن تا آخر شهریور امسال مهلت دارن و ثبتنام پیام نور تو دفترچه زده بود هفته سوم شهریوره پس قاعدتا نباید مشکلی پیش بیاد  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## A.H.D

> سلام
> 
> بچه های پشت کنکوری که از سال 98 دیپلم گرفتین ی خبر بد براتون دارم؛ ممکنه شنیده باشید ولی خیلی مهمه و باید همه بدونن.
> 
> 
> به گزارش از ایلنا، با توجه به اعلام معاونت نیروی انسانی ستادکل نیروهای مسلح، به اطلاع کلیه مشمولین وظیفه که درسال ۱۳۹۸ موفق به اخذ دیپلم شده‌اند و مهلت یکساله معرفی آنان برای خدمت وظیفه عمومی به اتمام رسیده است می‌رساند، این گونه داوطلبان می‌توانند در کنکور سراسری شرکت و مهلت اعزام به خدمت آنان تا یک هفته بعد از انجام آزمون تمدید می‌شود.این مشمولان حداکثر یک هفته بعد از شرکت در آزمون سراسری ، می‌بایست خود را برای اعزام به خدمت به پلیس ۱۰+ معرفی و نسبت به تشکیل پرونده اعزام اقدام نمایند که این افراد در صورت قبولی در کنکور سراسری و اعلام نتایج نهایی توسط سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور، مطابق قانون خدمت وظیفه عمومی، قبل از شروع ترم تحصیلی، از خدمت سربازی ترخیص خواهند شد.بدیهی است چنانچه مشمولین مذکور حداکثر یک هفته پس از آزمون مربوطه خود را به پلیس ۱۰+ معرفی ننمایند به عنوان مشمول غایب شناخته شده و در صورت پذیرفته شدن در آزمون هم، مجاز به ادامه تحصیل نخواهند بود.
> 
> 
> بدبخت شدیم رفت


سلام
عزیز قانون اینا رو که نمی‌دونم می‌سپاریم به صاحب نظران
اما به منم گفته بودن ، الکی هول نکنید نتایج که اومد دانشگاه قبول شدی، دانشگاه خودش نامه میده میرید معافیت تحصیلی میگیرید البته اگر مشمول حرف فوق باشی که این شامل بودن رو حالا دوستان صاحب نظر می‌آیند و توضیح میدن

----------


## samanrez

من امروز رفتم پلیس+10 کلی توضیح دادم که همچین چیزیه چی کار باید بکنم یارو خبر نداشت چی به چیه بهم فرم اعزام داد باید معاینه پزشکی واکسیناسیون و تایید مدرک دیپلم از مدرسه باید انجام بدم
اگه مدارکو تحویل بدیم دفترچه اعزام کی میاد ممکنه تاریخ اعزام قبل از شروع دانشگاه باشه

----------


## pouria_pnx

سلام
دوستان من فارغ التحصیل نظام جدید هستم (اولین کنکور » سال 98) و قصد شرکت در 1400 دارم (کنکور ۹۹ شرکت نکردم)
برگه معافیت من تا خرداد 1400 هست. میخواستم بدونم الان باید چکار کنم ؟ چه دانشگاهی ثبت نام کنم ؟ آزاد یا پیام نور ؟ با توجه به اینکه امسال احتمالا غیر حضوری هست ، لازمه مرخصی بگیرم یا نه ؟
ممنون میشم توضیح جامعی بدید

----------


## smer

اقا یکی که در زمینه سربازی اطلاعات داره  لطفا بیاد در مورد این قضیه روشن سازی کنه بخدا فقط همین مونده غیبت هم بخوریم  :Yahoo (101): 
الان من کجا برم چیکار کنم و ایا واقعا باید همچین کاری کرد ؟ لاقل مدتش رو یکم بیشتر میکردن

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> اقا یکی که در زمینه سربازی اطلاعات داره  لطفا بیاد در مورد این قضیه روشن سازی کنه بخدا فقط همین مونده غیبت هم بخوریم 
> الان من کجا برم چیکار کنم و ایا واقعا باید همچین کاری کرد ؟ لاقل مدتش رو یکم بیشتر میکردن


اگه سال98 دیپلم گرفتی و یه سال پشت کنکوری بودی تا آخر این هفته باید بری پلیس+10 و برای اینکه غیبت نخوری خودت رو معرفی کنی

----------


## Dr.ali

> من امروز رفتم پلیس+10 کلی توضیح دادم که همچین چیزیه چی کار باید بکنم یارو خبر نداشت چی به چیه بهم فرم اعزام داد باید معاینه پزشکی واکسیناسیون و تایید مدرک دیپلم از مدرسه باید انجام بدم
> اگه مدارکو تحویل بدیم دفترچه اعزام کی میاد ممکنه تاریخ اعزام قبل از شروع دانشگاه باشه


سلام
امیدوارم آزمونتو خوب داده باشی
تاریخ اعزام همون لحظه مشخصه، در واقع کمبود نیرو باعت شده داوطلب اعرام رو در اولین فرصت اعزام کنند
اما تاریخ اعزام رو میتونی نهاتین تااااا اتمام فرجه یکساله(هر چقدر ک مونده باشه، چ یک ماه، چ یک هفته) تاریخ رو خودت انتخاب کنی، همون لحظه ثبت میشه و برگ سبز میده بهت

----------


## Mr.Lambert

https://www.borna.news/%D8%A8%D8%AE%...A9%D9%88%D8%B1


 :Y (659): :troll (15):

----------


## A.H.D

> من امروز رفتم پلیس+10 کلی توضیح دادم که همچین چیزیه چی کار باید بکنم یارو خبر نداشت چی به چیه بهم فرم اعزام داد باید معاینه پزشکی واکسیناسیون و تایید مدرک دیپلم از مدرسه باید انجام بدم
> اگه مدارکو تحویل بدیم دفترچه اعزام کی میاد ممکنه تاریخ اعزام قبل از شروع دانشگاه باشه


شما نوزده سالت تموم شده که این کارو داری میکنی؟؟؟؟

----------


## A.H.D

> https://www.borna.news/%D8%A8%D8%AE%...A9%D9%88%D8%B1
> 
> 
> :troll (15):


نظام وظیفه تابع دانشگاه ها است نه بالعکس!!
اگر سنت از بیست رد شده ، دانشگاه هم نمی‌خواهی بروی اون زمان باید دفترچه پر کرد.

----------


## Mr.Lambert

این مهلت یکساله که میگن خرداد منظورشونه یا شهریور ؟ من 98 دیپلم گرفتم از پلیس +10 پرسیدم گفت تا 31 شهریور مهلت معرفی داری ، پس این چی میگه ؟ لازم نیست که دفترچه پست کنم چون ثبتنام بدون کنکور هفته سوم شهریوره

----------


## A.H.D

> این مهلت یکساله که میگن خرداد منظورشونه یا شهریور ؟ من 98 دیپلم گرفتم از پلیس +10 پرسیدم گفت تا 31 شهریور مهلت معرفی داری ، پس این چی میگه ؟ لازم نیست که دفترچه پست کنم چون ثبتنام بدون کنکور هفته سوم شهریوره


خب حله، لازم نیست کاری کنی
فقط امسال دانشگاه قبول بشو، موقع ثبت نام میگی از اول مهر برات معافیت رد کنن حتی اگر نیم سال دوم قبول شدی یعنی از بهمن باید بری موقع ثبت نام باز از اول مهر برات رد میکنن ، جای هیچ نگرانی نیست
نظام وظیفه همیشه تابع دانشگاهه ، هرچی دانشگاه بگه همون میشه
نظام وظیفه همه جا همین جوره فقط کرم دارن شما رو اذیت کنن اما اگر قبولیت حتمی میشه اصلا نگران نباش

----------


## Mr.Lambert

> خب حله، لازم نیست کاری کنی
> فقط امسال دانشگاه قبول بشو، موقع ثبت نام میگی از اول مهر برات معافیت رد کنن حتی اگر نیم سال دوم قبول شدی یعنی از بهمن باید بری موقع ثبت نام باز از اول مهر برات رد میکنن ، جای هیچ نگرانی نیست
> نظام وظیفه همیشه تابع دانشگاهه ، هرچی دانشگاه بگه همون میشه
> نظام وظیفه همه جا همین جوره فقط کرم دارن شما رو اذیت کنن اما اگر قبولیت حتمی میشه اصلا نگران نباش






مشکل اینجاست این اطلاعیه مشکوکه ، به علاوه 10 بهم گفت تا آخر شهریور این اطلاعیه ظاهرا میگه بچه های نظام جدید 98 تا خرداد امسال وقت داشتن و مهلت شون تموم شده !!! از طرفی درباره صرفا سوابق هم نگفته 

حالا موندم دفترچه لعنتی پست کنم یا نه  :Yahoo (19):  پست هم کنیم برمبدارن میبرنمون آموزشی  :Yahoo (114): 

پیام نور هم تاریخ دقیق ثبت نام نداده فقط گفته هفته سوم شهریور

----------


## A.H.D

> مشکل اینجاست این اطلاعیه مشکوکه ، به علاوه 10 بهم گفت تا آخر شهریور این اطلاعیه ظاهرا میگه بچه های نظام جدید 98 تا خرداد امسال وقت داشتن و مهلت شون تموم شده !!! از طرفی درباره صرفا سوابق هم نگفته 
> 
> حالا موندم دفترچه لعنتی پست کنم یا نه  پست هم کنیم برمبدارن میبرنمون آموزشی 
> 
> پیام نور هم تاریخ دقیق ثبت نام نداده فقط گفته هفته سوم شهریور


پارسال منو رفیقم همین طور بودیم هر دو نیمه دوم اون خودشو محروم کرد از چند ماه استراحت، هیچ وقت گول این حرفارو نخور این برای اوناس که دیگه دانشگاه قبول نمیشن تو که میخوای بری دانشگاه چرا پر کنی؟؟ الان معافیت تحصیلی که مدرسه برات رد کرده تا کی وقت داره؟ ، معمولش اینه که تا آخر شهریور امسال ولی میخوای از مدرسه هم بپرس
خیالت راحت هیچی نمیشه، الان که باید داشته باشی تا شهریور معافیت تحصیلی رو، خواستی برو از مدرسه بپرس و با قبولی دانشگاه اونا برات درست میکنن جای نگرانی نیست من وضعم از تو بدتر بود اما مشکلی پیش نیومد....

----------


## Mr.Lambert

> پارسال منو رفیقم همین طور بودیم هر دو نیمه دوم اون خودشو محروم کرد از چند ماه استراحت، هیچ وقت گول این حرفارو نخور این برای اوناس که دیگه دانشگاه قبول نمیشن تو که میخوای بری دانشگاه چرا پر کنی؟؟ الان معافیت تحصیلی که مدرسه برات رد کرده تا کی وقت داره؟ ، معمولش اینه که تا آخر شهریور امسال ولی میخوای از مدرسه هم بپرس
> خیالت راحت هیچی نمیشه، الان که باید داشته باشی تا شهریور معافیت تحصیلی رو، خواستی برو از مدرسه بپرس و با قبولی دانشگاه اونا برات درست میکنن جای نگرانی نیست من وضعم از تو بدتر بود اما مشکلی پیش نیومد....




نه دیگه اینم واسه کسایی گفته که قراره امسال برن دانشگاه و مهلت شون تموم شده ، دهنم سرویس شده انقد بش فکر کردم ، امیدوارم حق با شما باشه . ممنون

----------


## Delgir

اول هول نکنید تو این شرایط کرونا، دوم کسایی که بار اول پشت کنکورن و منتظر اعلام نتایج هستند کاری نمیخواد بکنند، اگر قبول شدند که دانشگاه خودش همه کارا رو راست و ریس میکنه اگر قبول نشدن و میخان بمونن هم باید یا برن سربازی یا یه دانشگاه الکی مثل پیام نور یا آزاد ثبت نام کنن تا بتونن برای بار سوم شرکت کنن.پس در هر صورت تا اعلام نتایج صبر باید کرد. اگر حتی تاریخ معافیت تحصیلی شما هم ممکنه تموم بشه، میشه از دانشگاه درخواست کرد تاریخ عضویت رو یه جورس بزنه که قبل معافیت بیفته که به احتمال زیاد قبول میکنند. این پلیس +۱۰ هم که هیچی حالیش نمیشه و ارزشی برای کسی قائل نیست سریع فرم میده و میگه پر کن برو سربازی در حالیکه اینجوری نیست. قبلش مشورت کنین

----------


## Mr.Lambert

> اول هول نکنید تو این شرایط کرونا، دوم کسایی که بار اول پشت کنکورن و منتظر اعلام نتایج هستند کاری نمیخواد بکنند، اگر قبول شدند که دانشگاه خودش همه کارا رو راست و ریس میکنه اگر قبول نشدن و میخان بمونن هم باید یا برن سربازی یا یه دانشگاه الکی مثل پیام نور یا آزاد ثبت نام کنن تا بتونن برای بار سوم شرکت کنن.پس در هر صورت تا اعلام نتایج صبر باید کرد. اگر حتی تاریخ معافیت تحصیلی شما هم ممکنه تموم بشه، میشه از دانشگاه درخواست کرد تاریخ عضویت رو یه جورس بزنه که قبل معافیت بیفته که به احتمال زیاد قبول میکنند. این پلیس +۱۰ هم که هیچی حالیش نمیشه و ارزشی برای کسی قائل نیست سریع فرم میده و میگه پر کن برو سربازی در حالیکه اینجوری نیست. قبلش مشورت کنین




صفحه اول رو بخونید گفته اونا که مهلت شون تموم شده باید دفترچه پست کنن وگرنه ثبت نام نمیشن

----------


## Delgir

> صفحه اول رو بخونید گفته اونا که مهلت شون تموم شده باید دفترچه پست کنن وگرنه ثبت نام نمیشن


چرت و پرته اگه انتخاب رشته انجام بشه و قبول شدی دانشگاه اوکی میکنه میتونه حتی تاریخ رو دست کاری کنه اصلا امکان نداره تا وقتی جواب نتایج نیومده دفترچه پر کرد بی معنیه

----------


## smer

خب الان که کنکور رو دادیم چرا هیچ پوشش خبری جدیدی از این مسئله نشد ؟ فکر میکنم الکی دارن بزرگش میکنن ولی باز از اون طرف استرس اینکه غیبت بخورم و نتونم دانشگاه برم داره دیوونه میکنه منو

----------


## smer

انقدر بی صاحابه که خودشون معلوم نیست با خودشون چند چندن چند تا سرچ کردم سایت نظام وظیفه زده تا شیش ماه بعد کامل شدن ۱۸ سالگی و ورود به ۱۹ سالگی مهلت برای معرفی وجود داره بعد اونوقت این اقا مصاحبه میکنن که حتما باید خودشون رو معرفی کنند 
سازمان وظیفه عمومی ناجا - پرسش های متداول معافیت تحصیلی

من متولد تیر ۹۸ام کنکور نتیجش خیلی طول بکشه بشه آبان که شیش ماه نمیشه 
آدم میمونه واقعا
البته من نمیدونم این حرف ها رو بر حسب اون لینک زدم

----------


## Mr.Lambert

Up

----------


## Mr.Lambert

از تاريخ فراغت ، اخراج يا ترك تحصيل يكسال فرصت دارند تا خود را معرفي نمايند.
مثال: دانش آموز متولد 79/02/18 كه در تيرماه 1397 ، فارغ التحصيل ، انصراف ، ترك تحصيل و يا اخراجي محسوب شوند تاپايان تير ماه 98 مهلت معرفي خواهد داشت.


اخه  تیرمگه کسی فارغ التحصیل میشه ؟ بر اساس این حرف کسایی که دیپلم خرداد گرفتن یعنی خرداد فارغ التحصیل شدن ؟! :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (39):

----------


## unscramble

من امروز رفتم از پلیس +10پرسیدم.گفت تا 31 شهریور برا پست کردن دفترچه وقت داری(اونی که سنجش نوشته یه هفته چرته)اگه رشته های بدون کنکور قبول شدی برو دانشگاه برگه معافیت بگیر اگه ندادن دفترچه رو پست کن تا آبان اونموقع برو برگه معافیت از دانشگاه بگیر

----------


## Mr.Lambert

> من امروز رفتم از پلیس +10پرسیدم.گفت تا 31 شهریور برا پست کردن دفترچه وقت داری(اونی که سنجش نوشته یه هفته چرته)اگه رشته های بدون کنکور قبول شدی برو دانشگاه برگه معافیت بگیر اگه ندادن دفترچه رو پست کن تا آبان اونموقع برو برگه معافیت از دانشگاه بگیر


به منم همینو گفت ولی اصلا تو سیستم نزد ، گفتم 98 دیپلم گرفت جواب داد واسه همین شک دارم ، پس این اطلاعیه سنجش واسه چه کسایی صدق میکنه !
الان شما دفترچه نمیفرستی ؟ کنکور چندمتونه

----------


## unscramble

> به منم همینو گفت ولی اصلا تو سیستم نزد ، گفتم 98 دیپلم گرفت جواب داد واسه همین شک دارم ، پس این اطلاعیه سنجش واسه چه کسایی صدق میکنه !
> الان شما دفترچه نمیفرستی ؟ کنکور چندمتونه


کنکور دومه.اسم منوتوسیستم زد تاریخ گرفتن دیپلم رو هم ازم پرسید.باید وایستم ببینم اگه دانشگاه تا24 25ام شهریور بهم برگه معافیت داد که هیچ اگه نداد مجبورم پست کنم دفترچه رو

----------


## Mr.Lambert

> کنکور دومه.اسم منوتوسیستم زد تاریخ گرفتن دیپلم رو هم ازم پرسید.باید وایستم ببینم اگه دانشگاه تا24 25ام شهریور بهم برگه معافیت داد که هیچ اگه نداد مجبورم پست کنم دفترچه رو


سایت سنجشو چک کن ؛ لعنتیا مهلت سوابق تحصیلیو تمدید کردن تا ۷ مهر ؛ یعنی ثبت نام افتاده تو مهر/ابان ؛ اون لینکیم که تو صفحه اول همین تاپیک فرستادم ببین   گفته باید آموزشیو بگذرونیم

----------


## renjer

> کنکور دومه.اسم منوتوسیستم زد تاریخ گرفتن دیپلم رو هم ازم پرسید.باید وایستم ببینم اگه دانشگاه تا24 25ام شهریور بهم برگه معافیت داد که هیچ اگه نداد مجبورم پست کنم دفترچه رو


شما خرداد دیپلم گرفتید یا شهریور؟

----------


## unscramble

> سایت سنجشو چک کن ؛ لعنتیا مهلت سوابق تحصیلیو تمدید کردن تا ۷ مهر ؛ یعنی ثبت نام افتاده تو مهر/ابان ؛ اون لینکیم که تو صفحه اول همین تاپیک فرستادم ببین   گفته باید آموزشیو بگذرونیم


اگه میخوای آموزشیو بپیچونی باید دفترچتو دهه دوم شهریور(هرجقدر دیرتربهتر)پست کنی من امروز دیدم چند نفرو گفتن اگه دوروبر20شهریور پست کنی جوابش 3آبان میاد که تا اون موقع دانشگاه ثبت نام کردی

----------


## farhadhamidi

سلام،برادرم کنکوری ۹۸ بود و دانشگاه هم قبول شد ولی بخاطر قبول نشدن یکی از درس های نهایی تا ۳۱ شهریور ۹۸ نتونست دانشگاه ثبت نام کنه 
در کنکور سراسری ۹۹ ثبت نام کرد و درخواست لغو محرومیت زد که باهاش موافقت شد 
اون درس نهایی رو خرداد ۹۹ قبول شد 
متولد ۱۵ مرداد ۱۳۸۰ هست 
امسال به احتمال زیاد دوباره دانشگاه قبول میشه 
نمیخوام غیبت بخوره باید چکار کنه ؟ رفتم پلیس +۱۰ زیاد درمورد اطلاعیه سنجش اطلاعی نداشتن 
سوال دومم هم اینه 
تو کارت ورود به جلسه سال اخذ دیپلم رو براش ۹۸ زدن نباید ۹۹ باشه؟ باید از باجه رفع نقص تغییر بدم؟

----------


## farhadhamidi

Up

----------


## amin.ms

چه اوضاع مسخره ایه . اونایی که کنکور دومشونه اخر چیکار میکنن

----------


## sina12

سلام دوستان یه سوال مگه شما کد سخا رو ندارید ؟    منم 98 دیپلم گرفتم ولی برام تو سایت نظام وظیفه معافیتم رو زده تیر 1400 یعنی این الان کشکه باید دفتر چه پست کنم؟

----------


## reg3xp

> سلام دوستان یه سوال مگه شما کد سخا رو ندارید ؟    منم 98 دیپلم گرفتم ولی برام تو سایت نظام وظیفه معافیتم رو زده تیر 1400 یعنی این الان کشکه باید دفتر چه پست کنم؟


خب شما معافیت دارید تا ۱۴۰۰ مشکلی نیست
این خبر در مورد کسایی که شهریور امسال معافیتشون تموم میشه

----------


## reg3xp

دوستان من زنگ زدم به نظام وظیفه گفتن که من تا ۳۱ شهریور معافیت دارم و حتما لازم نیست تا یک هفته دفترچه پست کنم و میتونم تا پایان شهریور پست کنم
به اپراتورم در مورد خبر سنجش گفتم بهم گفت که خبر اشتباهه(راست و دروغشو نمیدونم)

----------


## Mr.Lambert

کسی میدونه تو این هفته دفنرچه پست کنیم تاریخ اعزام کی میوفته

----------


## TheDreamer

سلام. من دی ماه سال پیش از دانشگاه شیراز انصرف دادم. الان تا دی ماه امسال معافیت دارم یا باید دفترچه پست کنم؟

----------


## farhadhamidi

> خب شما معافیت دارید تا ۱۴۰۰ مشکلی نیست
> این خبر در مورد کسایی که شهریور امسال معافیتشون تموم میشه


سلام،برادرم بعد از کنکور ۹۸ در مهرماه معافیت تحصیلی گرفت ،تاریخ پایان معافیت تحصیلیش ۱۵ مرداد ۱۴۰۰ هست (در این تاریخ ۲۰ سالش میشه) یعنی دیگه لازم نیست دفترچه پر کنه؟
کنکور ۹۹ دومین کنکورش بود 
متولد ۱۶ مرداد ۱۳۸۰ هست

----------


## Rezaha

سلام من امروز رفتم پلیس بعلاوه ده ، گفتن اون پیام سنجش رو ماهم دیدیم ولی طبق نظر سازمان وظیفه شما تا ۳۱ شهریور معافیت دارین نگران نباشین(خرداد پارسال گرفتم دیپلمم رو) فقط ی ده روز دیگ محض اطمینان بیا از خودم ی سوال بپرس دوباره...ب شمام ی همچین چیزی گفتن؟

----------


## unscramble

> سلام من امروز رفتم پلیس بعلاوه ده ، گفتن اون پیام سنجش رو ماهم دیدیم ولی طبق نظر سازمان وظیفه شما تا ۳۱ شهریور معافیت دارین نگران نباشین(خرداد پارسال گرفتم دیپلمم رو) فقط ی ده روز دیگ محض اطمینان بیا از خودم ی سوال بپرس دوباره...ب شمام ی همچین چیزی گفتن؟


بله

----------


## Mr.Lambert

> سلام من امروز رفتم پلیس بعلاوه ده ، گفتن اون پیام سنجش رو ماهم دیدیم ولی طبق نظر سازمان وظیفه شما تا ۳۱ شهریور معافیت دارین نگران نباشین(خرداد پارسال گرفتم دیپلمم رو) فقط ی ده روز دیگ محض اطمینان بیا از خودم ی سوال بپرس دوباره...ب شمام ی همچین چیزی گفتن؟


من دو بار تاحالا هم نظام وظیفه رفتم هم +10 همینو گفتن ولی بازم میترسم چون بقول ژنرال اینجا ایرانه  :Yahoo (17):  میگم شاید اطلاع ندارن یا بخش نامش نیومده چون تو اینستا و سایتا همه پیجا خبرو پوشش دادن و دارن میگن باید پست کنید دفترچه رو
من اراکم ، اگه کسی تهرانه بپرسه بنظرم بهتره -__-

----------


## reg3xp

> سلام،برادرم بعد از کنکور ۹۸ در مهرماه معافیت تحصیلی گرفت ،تاریخ پایان معافیت تحصیلیش ۱۵ مرداد ۱۴۰۰ هست (در این تاریخ ۲۰ سالش میشه) یعنی دیگه لازم نیست دفترچه پر کنه؟
> کنکور ۹۹ دومین کنکورش بود 
> متولد ۱۶ مرداد ۱۳۸۰ هست


همونطور که تو بالا گفتم چون کسانی که معافیتشون ۳۱ شهریور ۹۹ تموم میشه و نتایج شاید آبان بیاد باید دفترچه پست کنن تا غیبت نخورن
اگر در برگه برادرتون معافیت تا ۱۴۰۰ هستش مشکلی ندارید
برای اطمینان بیشتر میتونید به نظام وظیفه شهرتون یا پلیس +۱۰ مراجعه کنید یا با نظام وظیفه تماس بگیرید

----------


## reg3xp

> سلام. من دی ماه سال پیش از دانشگاه شیراز انصرف دادم. الان تا دی ماه امسال معافیت دارم یا باید دفترچه پست کنم؟


بهتره با پلیس +۱۰ یا نظام وظیفه مشورت کنید

----------


## Mr.Lambert

http://www.vazifeh.police.ir/index.j...newsview=39800

----------


## Mr.Lambert

> انقدر بی صاحابه که خودشون معلوم نیست با خودشون چند چندن چند تا سرچ کردم سایت نظام وظیفه زده تا شیش ماه بعد کامل شدن ۱۸ سالگی و ورود به ۱۹ سالگی مهلت برای معرفی وجود داره بعد اونوقت این اقا مصاحبه میکنن که حتما باید خودشون رو معرفی کنند 
> سازمان وظیفه عمومی ناجا - پرسش های متداول معافیت تحصیلی
> 
> من متولد تیر ۹۸ام کنکور نتیجش خیلی طول بکشه بشه آبان که شیش ماه نمیشه 
> آدم میمونه واقعا
> البته من نمیدونم این حرف ها رو بر حسب اون لینک زدم


شما چکار کردی ؟ پست کردی یا نه

----------


## mehrad.hnd

دوستان خواهشا بگید چکار کردید مگه پشت کنکوریا معافیتشون تا 31 شهریور نیست . دفترچه پست کنیم  یا نه ؟
کسی اطلاع نداره اگه الان دفترچه پست کنیم اعزاممون کی میفته؟

----------


## Mahdyu

منم پارسال دیپلم گرفتم و امسال کنکور دومم بود, دیروز رفتم پلیس +10 که ببینم قضیه این خبر که گفتن همین هفته پست کنیم چیه, اونا گفتن تا آخر شهریور وقت دارید. 
اگه تا آخر شهریور وقت داریم پس این خبر رو که هم سنجش و هم سایت نظام وظیفه زده چیه؟؟؟ الان یکی از دوستای من دقیقا وضعیتش مثل من بوده و دفترچه رو پست کرده و تاریخ اعزامش رو زدن 3 مهر!!!!!! ینی این بیچاره باید سه مهر بره پادگان و وقتی نتایج اعلام شد بیاد معافی بگیره!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
الان این چه وضعیه, خب چرا هیچکس یه جواب درست به ما نمیده, کنکور رو دیر برگزار کردن حالا میخوان بچه های مردمو توی این وضعیت به زور بفرستن خدمت انگار مثلا هممون چمدونامونو بستیم که از کشور فرار کنیم. خاک بر سرشون با این هماهنگی هاشون, گیر کیا افتادیم واقعا. نتایج آبان ماه میاد اونوقت میگن الان دفترچه پست کنید. واقعا کمدیه

----------


## unscramble

> منم پارسال دیپلم گرفتم و امسال کنکور دومم بود, دیروز رفتم پلیس +10 که ببینم قضیه این خبر که گفتن همین هفته پست کنیم چیه, اونا گفتن تا آخر شهریور وقت دارید. 
> اگه تا آخر شهریور وقت داریم پس این خبر رو که هم سنجش و هم سایت نظام وظیفه زده چیه؟؟؟ الان یکی از دوستای من دقیقا وضعیتش مثل من بوده و دفترچه رو پست کرده و تاریخ اعزامش رو زدن 3 مهر!!!!!! ینی این بیچاره باید سه مهر بره پادگان و وقتی نتایج اعلام شد بیاد معافی بگیره!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
> الان این چه وضعیه, خب چرا هیچکس یه جواب درست به ما نمیده, کنکور رو دیر برگزار کردن حالا میخوان بچه های مردمو توی این وضعیت به زور بفرستن خدمت انگار مثلا هممون چمدونامونو بستیم که از کشور فرار کنیم. خاک بر سرشون با این هماهنگی هاشون, گیر کیا افتادیم واقعا. نتایج آبان ماه میاد اونوقت میگن الان دفترچه پست کنید. واقعا کمدیه


 دوستتون اشتباه خیلی بدی کرده.اگه از پلیس+10 میپرسید بهش میگفتن که تاریخ اعزامش حدودا کی میفته.اون چیزیم که سنجش نوشته چرته بهش توجه نکن

----------


## smer

> شما چکار کردی ؟ پست کردی یا نه


اتفاقا همین الان پلیس +10 بودم برای این کار گفتن یکی دو روز وایسید قراره بخشنامه جدید بیاد ، حالا من نمیدونم شما استناد نکنید خودتون برید پیگیر شید

----------


## smer

بعد گفت تا اخر شهریور معافیت داریم !

----------


## Mr.Lambert

> اتفاقا همین الان پلیس +10 بودم برای این کار گفتن یکی دو روز وایسید قراره بخشنامه جدید بیاد ، حالا من نمیدونم شما استناد نکنید خودتون برید پیگیر شید




به من و همه ( !!! ) همینو گفتن ، دوبارم از نظام وظیفه و +10 پرسیدم

الان این که گفته بهتون قراره بخش نامه بیاد چه کشکیه دیگه  :Yahoo (113):  شاید همین اطلاعیه سنجشه ( که تا آخر این هفته وقت داریم ) دیرتر به دست اینا رسیده  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## reg3xp

به نظام وظیفه یا پلیس +۱۰ برید میگن که تا آخر شهریور معافیت دارید
به نظر من بهترین کار اینه که تا ۲۵ام صبر کنیم ببینیم چی پیش میاد
هر کی ام دفترچه پر کنه ۳ مهر اعزامشه

----------


## Mohmd

دوستان امروز مدارکمو تکمیل کردم رفتم پلیس+10 واسم میخاست تاریخ اعزام به خدمت 3 مهر بزنه هرچی واسش توضیح دادم گفتم نتایج کنکور آبان میاد گفت به ما چیزی نگفتنو دست ما نیست منم برگمو پست نکردم گفتم یکم تحقیق کنم تا فردا. باید چکار کنیم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ در ضمن منی که سال دوومه کنکور میدم باید میرفتم واسه سال دوم برگ معافیت مجدد میگرفتم؟ من اینکارو نکردم حالا چی میشه؟

----------


## امیرکنکوری

عجب بابا عجب

----------


## reg3xp

> دوستان امروز مدارکمو تکمیل کردم رفتم پلیس+10 واسم میخاست تاریخ اعزام به خدمت 3 مهر بزنه هرچی واسش توضیح دادم گفتم نتایج کنکور آبان میاد گفت به ما چیزی نگفتنو دست ما نیست منم برگمو پست نکردم گفتم یکم تحقیق کنم تا فردا. باید چکار کنیم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ در ضمن منی که سال دوومه کنکور میدم باید میرفتم واسه سال دوم برگ معافیت مجدد میگرفتم؟ من اینکارو نکردم حالا چی میشه؟


شما دوسال در کل معافیت دارید
معافیت مجدد چیه؟

----------


## Mr.Lambert

> دوستان امروز مدارکمو تکمیل کردم رفتم پلیس+10 واسم میخاست تاریخ اعزام به خدمت 3 مهر بزنه هرچی واسش توضیح دادم گفتم نتایج کنکور آبان میاد گفت به ما چیزی نگفتنو دست ما نیست منم برگمو پست نکردم گفتم یکم تحقیق کنم تا فردا. باید چکار کنیم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ در ضمن منی که سال دوومه کنکور میدم باید میرفتم واسه سال دوم برگ معافیت مجدد میگرفتم؟ من اینکارو نکردم حالا چی میشه؟




کاش میپرسیدی کی پست کنیم اعزام میوفته واسه آبان

شما باید یجوری دفترچه پست کنی اعزام بیوفته آبان تا نتایج که آخرای مهر بیاد از اعزام معاف میشی

----------


## reg3xp

والا من صبح بار چهارم به نظام وظیفه زنگ زدم گفتن مشکلی نیست میتونی تا اخر شهریور پست کنی
دوستامم کلا چیزی نمیدونن در مورد این جریان
فکر هم نمیکنم این همه ادمو غیبت بزنن و محروم کنن
بخاطر اینکه طی یک هفته پست نکردن

----------


## Mr.Lambert

> والا من صبح بار چهارم به نظام وظیفه زنگ زدم گفتن مشکلی نیست میتونی تا اخر شهریور پست کنی
> دوستامم کلا چیزی نمیدونن در مورد این جریان
> فکر هم نمیکنم این همه ادمو غیبت بزنن و محروم کنن
> بخاطر اینکه طی یک هفته پست نکردن




شما نمی دونی که پست کنیم بیوفته آبان اعزام ؟

----------


## reg3xp

> شما نمی دونی که پست کنیم بیوفته آبان اعزام ؟


من خودم اینو پرسیدم 
جواب درست حسابی ندادن
گفتن که هر ماه اعزام هست
فردا هم فکر کنم روز آخره
خود پلیس +۱۰ خبر نداشت تو سایت نظام وظیفه خبر زدن!

----------


## Mr.Lambert

> من خودم اینو پرسیدم 
> جواب درست حسابی ندادن
> گفتن که هر ماه اعزام هست
> فردا هم فکر کنم روز آخره
> خود پلیس +۱۰ خبر نداشت تو سایت نظام وظیفه خبر زدن!


فک کن این همه استرس کشیدیم آخر شهریور بریم پست کنیم اعزام رو بزنن 3 مهر  :Yahoo (21): 




:troll (15)::troll (2)::troll (10):

----------


## reg3xp

> فک کن این همه استرس کشیدیم آخر شهریور بریم پست کنیم اعزام رو بزنن 3 مهر 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :troll (15)::troll (2)::troll (10):


راستش من قبل از کنکور استرس این قضیه رو دارم
ولی چون تا پایان شهریور معافیت داریم 
مشکلی پیش نمیاد
استرسم کمکی نمیکنه
بهترین راه صبر کردنه تا ببینیم تا ۲۵ چی پیش میاد

----------


## Mahdyu

من دیروز دوباره زنگ زدم نظام وظیفه قم, گفتن تا 30 شهریور وقت دارید. زنگ زدم آشنامون گفتش که اعزام های ما سوم به سومه, اگه الان پست کنید 3 مهر اعزام میشید, گفتش بعد از بیستم پست کنید که بیفتید آبان ماه, اون موقع ام نتایج میاد و معافی میدیم بهتون, اینیم که سایت زده و سنجش زده فقط واسه ی اذیت کردن داوطلباست و چون نیرو کم دارن میخوان زود تر ببرن کساییو که دانشگاه نمیخوان برن.

----------


## Mr.Lambert

> من دیروز دوباره زنگ زدم نظام وظیفه قم, گفتن تا 30 شهریور وقت دارید. زنگ زدم آشنامون گفتش که اعزام های ما سوم به سومه, اگه الان پست کنید 3 مهر اعزام میشید, گفتش بعد از بیستم پست کنید که بیفتید آبان ماه, اون موقع ام نتایج میاد و معافی میدیم بهتون, اینیم که سایت زده و سنجش زده فقط واسه ی اذیت کردن داوطلباست و چون نیرو کم دارن میخوان زود تر ببرن کساییو که دانشگاه نمیخوان برن.



دمت گرم

----------


## Marshmello

یک سوال اگه ما الان  دانشگاه آزاد یک رشته ثبت نام کنین و بعد از اینکه نتایج اعلام شد انصراف بدیم دیگه مشکلی پیش نمیاد درسته ؟

----------


## Mahdyu

> یک سوال اگه ما الان  دانشگاه آزاد یک رشته ثبت نام کنین و بعد از اینکه نتایج اعلام شد انصراف بدیم دیگه مشکلی پیش نمیاد درسته ؟


نتایج آزاد به این زودیا نمیاد. قرار بود سوابق تحصیلی رو تا 15 شهریور نتایجشو اعلام کنن ولی ثبت نام رو دوباره تمدید کردن متاسفانه و بعد از مهر ماه نتایج میاد. ما باید قبل از مهر دفترچه پست کنیم که غیبت نخوریم

----------


## mehrad.hnd

دوستان کسی دفترچه پست کرده ؟ اگه پست کردید لطف کنید بگید کی پست کردید کی تاریخ اعزام خورده؟

----------


## unscramble

> دوستان کسی دفترچه پست کرده ؟ اگه پست کردید لطف کنید بگید کی پست کردید کی تاریخ اعزام خورده؟


مگه نظام وظیفه رو تا آذر تمدید نکردن؟

----------


## mehrad.hnd

> مگه نظام وظیفه رو تا آذر تمدید نکردن؟


نه مهلتش تا 31 شهریوره
اگه بعد از 31 شهریور برید دفترچه پست کنید غیبت میخورید و دانشگاه هم نمیتونید ثبت نام کنید
نتایج اولیه  که بیاد میتونید تا اول آذر ماه اعزامتون رو تمدید کنید

----------


## mehrad.hnd

سازمان وظیفه عمومی ناجا - مهلت معرفی مشمولان کنکوری تا پایان شهریور ماه

----------


## reg3xp

> مگه نظام وظیفه رو تا آذر تمدید نکردن؟


باید تا ۳۱ دفترچه پست کنید تاریخ اعزامتون میخوره به آذر

----------


## unscramble

> باید تا ۳۱ دفترچه پست کنید تاریخ اعزامتون میخوره به آذر


مطمئنید؟من چند تا کانال مثل این دیدم نوشته بودن نیازی نیست دفترچه پست کنید

----------


## mehrad.hnd

> مطمئنید؟من چند تا کانال مثل این دیدم نوشته بودن نیازی نیست دفترچه پست کنید


به حرفای کانال ها توجه نکنید 
هرچی نظام وظیفه گفته 
شما باید تا 31 شهریور دفترچه پست کنید 
تاریخ اعزامتون رو میتونید تا آذر ماه تمدید کنید
من پلیس +۱۰ رفتم و روز شنبه کارای اعزام به خدمتم تموم میشه 
به من گفتن تاریخ اعزامم میوفته تو آبان
زودتر کاراشو انجام بدید به روزای آخر موکول نکنید 
چون علافی زیاد داره

----------


## unscramble

> به حرفای کانال ها توجه نکنید 
> هرچی نظام وظیفه گفته 
> شما باید تا 31 شهریور دفترچه پست کنید 
> تاریخ اعزامتون رو میتونید تا آذر ماه تمدید کنید
> من پلیس +۱۰ رفتم و روز شنبه کارای اعزام به خدمتم تموم میشه 
> به من گفتن تاریخ اعزامم میوفته تو آبان
> زودتر کاراشو انجام بدید به روزای آخر موکول نکنید 
> چون علافی زیاد داره


ببخشید از شما کارت ملی خواستن؟

----------


## reg3xp

> مطمئنید؟من چند تا کانال مثل این دیدم نوشته بودن نیازی نیست دفترچه پست کنیدفایل پیوست 94275


دوست عزیز چرا به جای مطالعه سایت نظام وظیفه و سنجش منبع خودتون رو چنتا کانال قرار دادید؟
حتی مشاوران کنکور هم اطلاع درستی در اول کار نداشتند و بچه ها را با بی اطلاع خودشون مجبور کردن دفترچه پر کنن

----------


## Saeed79

> دوست عزیز چرا به جای مطالعه سایت نظام وظیفه و سنجش منبع خودتون رو چنتا کانال قرار دادید؟
> حتی مشاوران کنکور هم اطلاع درستی در اول کار نداشتند و بچه ها را با بی اطلاع خودشون مجبور کردن دفترچه پر کنن


بعد کنکور سنجش اعلام کرد یک هفته فرصت هست واسه پست کردن دفترچه !

----------


## reg3xp

> بعد کنکور سنجش اعلام کرد یک هفته فرصت هست واسه پست کردن دفترچه !


بله درسته بیشتر برای دوستانی بود که علاقه ای به داشنگاه رفتن نداشتن و میتونستن از فرصت پیش امده استفاده کنن به جای دو ماه یک ماه آموزشی رو بگذرونن تا کمبود نیرو جبران بشه
وگرنه همه تا ۳۱ مهلت معرفی دارند

----------


## Mr.Lambert

دوستانی که کاراشونو انجام دادن :

عکسو باید همونجا بگیری یا میشه ببری ؟ ( من پرسیدم گفت باید همینجا بگیری  :Yahoo (21):  )

تاریخ اعزامو کی میزنن ؟ میشه تمدید کرد ؟ رییس نظام وظیفه گفته با ارائه کارت ورود به جلسه کنکور میشه تا آذر تمدید کرد ،کارتو مگه سر جلسه نمیگیرن ازت  :Yahoo (21): 

و اینکه کلا چقدر طول میکشه انجام دادن کارای اعزام ؟

----------


## Mr.Lambert

*سردار مهری افزود: مشمولان دیپلم فارغ التحصیل خرداد، تیر و شهریور ماه 98که برگ آماده به خدمت برای ماه های مهر و آبان ماه دریافت کرده اند، می توانند با کارت شرکت در آزمون سراسری دانشگاه ها، درخواست تمدید خود را در دفاتر خدمات الکترونیک انتظامی پلیس+10 ثبت تا تاریخ اعزام به خدمتشان به آذرماه تمدید شود.

* :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mehrad.hnd

> دوستانی که کاراشونو انجام دادن :
> 
> عکسو باید همونجا بگیری یا میشه ببری ؟ ( من پرسیدم گفت باید همینجا بگیری  )
> 
> تاریخ اعزامو کی میزنن ؟ میشه تمدید کرد ؟ رییس نظام وظیفه گفته با ارائه کارت ورود به جلسه کنکور میشه تا آذر تمدید کرد ،کارتو مگه سر جلسه نمیگیرن ازت 
> 
> و اینکه کلا چقدر طول میکشه انجام دادن کارای اعزام ؟


عکس رو همونجا میگیرن
من امروز کارم تموم شد تاریخ اعزام برای من ۸/۳ خورده

----------


## Mr.Lambert

> عکس رو همونجا میگیرن
> من امروز کارم تموم شد تاریخ اعزام برای من ۸/۳ خورده



چند روز طول کشید انجام کاراش ؟

----------


## mehrad.hnd

> چند روز طول کشید انجام کاراش ؟


من چهارشنبه هفته پیش شروع کردم شنبه تموم شد کاراش.

----------


## HoSeiN.MD

هر سال وضعیت همینه ، استرس بی خود وارد میکنن به کنکوری ها  ، نگران نباشید دانشگاه یک مهر براتون رد میکنه و هیچ مشکلی پیش نمیاد.

----------


## Saeed79

> بله درسته بیشتر برای دوستانی بود که علاقه ای به داشنگاه رفتن نداشتن و میتونستن از فرصت پیش امده استفاده کنن به جای دو ماه یک ماه آموزشی رو بگذرونن تا کمبود نیرو جبران بشه
> وگرنه همه تا ۳۱ مهلت معرفی دارند


نه اینطوری نبود
بعدا تمدیدش کردن تا 31 شهریور
وگرنه واسه همه بچه ها تا یک هفته فرصت بود

----------


## reg3xp

منظور از کارت شرکت در کنکور, کارت ورود به جلسه است یا همون چیزی که رو صندلی بود؟

----------


## unscramble

> نه اینطوری نبود
> بعدا تمدیدش کردن تا 31 شهریور
> وگرنه واسه همه بچه ها تا یک هفته فرصت بود


سازمان سنجش اشتباه کرده بود.هرکی که رفته از دفاترپیشخوان پرسیده بهش گفتن تا 31شهریور وقت داری

----------


## unscramble

> هر سال وضعیت همینه ، استرس بی خود وارد میکنن به کنکوری ها  ، نگران نباشید دانشگاه یک مهر براتون رد میکنه و هیچ مشکلی پیش نمیاد.


ثبت نام دانشگاه آبانِ.اگه دفترچه پست نکنید غیبت میخورید اونوقت دیگه نمیتونید دانشگاه ثبت نام کنید

----------


## Mr.Lambert

> من چهارشنبه هفته پیش شروع کردم شنبه تموم شد کاراش.


از شما هم اصل گواهی دیپلم تون رو گرفتن ؟ این مدرکو مگه واسه ثبت نام دانشکاه نمیخوایم ؟

----------


## reg3xp

> از شما هم اصل گواهی دیپلم تون رو گرفتن ؟ این مدرکو مگه واسه ثبت نام دانشکاه نمیخوایم ؟


منظور اینه که برگه گواهی موقت رو نداد بهت؟
چون قراره من برم کمیسیون پزشکی, نصف برگه واکسنو با تاییدیه و گواهی موقتو داد بهم
در هر صورت فکر میکنم دوباره میتونی از مدرسه بگیری

----------


## Mr.Lambert

> منظور اینه که برگه گواهی موقت رو نداد بهت؟
> چون قراره من برم کمیسیون پزشکی, نصف برگه واکسنو با تاییدیه و گواهی موقتو داد بهم
> در هر صورت فکر میکنم دوباره میتونی از مدرسه بگیری



آره ، اصلشو گرفت کپی شو داد بهم منم یادم رفت ازش بپرسم روال همینطوره یا اشتباه کرده  :Yahoo (22):

----------

